# HOLY MAN! what do i do!?!?!? plz help



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

ok..i thought that title might draw your attention , so now that i have it...

i have a wee problem....to some it's minor but to me it's like !!!!!!!!!!!

ok, next week i have a horse camp ( nervous but excited), so i come home on friday night and leave the next day for a show, the only thing is i am suposed to jump for one of my classes ( 4H ) , Keva and i have only just started jumping ( she has done it before) but we are just troting them right now, in the show , it's not a rule, i think, but everyone canters them, there not that big, but i'm not sure i keva can handle it, not the hight but she always trys to steer clear of the jumps but that might change in a show becase she always changes her additude for shows, my riding teacher must think were ok for it because she signed me up for jumping, don't worry she talked to me first, but i dunno, i NEVER cantered a jump with keva...i bet i sound like a complete idoit but please give some input....i feel better just writing this all up but please...help....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I think if you are uncomfotrable or unsure about jumping Keva at a canter you shouldn't do it. If you are happier trotting then only trot because it will be a better exprience for both of you, don't worry about what other comptitors are doing just make sure you are comfortable with what you are doing. I would think people only do it at a canter in lower levels just to give the more momentum and smoothness in their round.


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks, but what i'm thinking is should i just do them at a trot, or should i skip this show and do the 2 at the end of the July, but thin i was thinking i'm going to a horse clinic and the instructor will help me on it there. keva and i have worked on our canter and it's going quite well, it's just that i'd like to practice and learn how to do it before the show :lol: ....


----------



## Classical_Hand (Jun 26, 2007)

If you're so worked up about cantering to the jumps, just trot. If you're allowed to trot in these classes instead of canter, they'll still be judging you the same as the people cantering the jumps. Don't try to do what the other people are doing if you're uncomfortable. Have fun and learn something! =] It's a great experience.


----------

